
Twitter to Name Jack Dorsey Permanent CEO - chollida1
http://recode.net/2015/09/30/sources-jack-dorsey-to-be-named-permanent-twitter-ceo/
======
chollida1
The chart looks interesting on this news. It shot to as high as 27.40 in the
30 second period after this was announced and then fell back to its original
price level within 5 minutes.

It looks like the machines like the news much better than the humans do:)

~~~
bduerst
I wonder how many of those bots detected the others and shorted back to the
original price at ~20s.

------
ldayley
From a shareholders' perspective this is probably great news. But with Square
looking to IPO soon they're likely going to have to find a new CEO also --
there is no way that investors will take them seriously if Jack is running two
different companies in two different spaces.

~~~
slowernet
Based on fiduciary responsibility to current Square shareholders, I can't
believe he's allowed to do this.

~~~
JonFish85
Square isn't public so I imagine that the private stakeholders either are OK
with him taking the job or aren't able to stop him (if he owns enough stock).

~~~
bduerst
Since many B2C IPO strategies seem to benefit from generating media buzz, I
can imagine the keyword tie-in to Twitter only helps.

Also, the CFO is probably just as important if not more for getting the
company ready for IPO.

------
athenot
Would this be similar to Steve Jobs who served at Pixar and Apple at the same
time? Or Elon Musk who simultaneously heads SpaceX and Tesla?

~~~
Reedx
Elon maybe, but not Jobs. Jobs was Pixar's investor and an advisor, but he
didn't run the company.

[http://alvyray.com/pixar/PixarMyth5.htm](http://alvyray.com/pixar/PixarMyth5.htm)

Although Jobs originally wanted to buy/run Pixar and essentially turn it into
Apple's competitor (this was post-Apple and pre-NeXT). It wasn't until Jobs
was occupied with NeXT that the Pixar guys were comfortable bringing him in.

------
flormmm
Performance is all that ends up mattering at the end of the day. Both Apple
and Pixar ended up as wild successes - so yes, Jobs could effectively run both
(in hindsight).

The futures for both Twitter and Square are not so sure. At face value, seems
like a net positive for Twitter and a net negative for Square.

~~~
pan69
Jobs was an investor in Pixar. He didn't run the company.

------
brianstorms
Given it's Jack, the guy who obsessively imitates Steve Jobs, I wonder if
we'll see this "interim CEO" (gee, wasn't Jobs that for a while in the 90s at
Apple?) who becomes full CEO, eventually get Twitter to introduce a mobile
hardware device to the market, in the hopes of continuing to go down the Jobs
path, a la iPod.

------
striking
[http://recode.net/2015/09/30/sources-jack-dorsey-to-be-
named...](http://recode.net/2015/09/30/sources-jack-dorsey-to-be-named-
permanent-twitter-ceo/) is the source linked to in the article.

~~~
dang
Thank you. Url changed from
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-30/twitter-
to...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-30/twitter-to-name-jack-
dorsey-ceo-re-code), which points to this.

------
kamilszybalski
Surprise, surprise.

